# State Trooper Injured After Falling 40 Feet From Helicopter



## FruityBud (Sep 18, 2008)

He was supposed to rappel out of a helicopter and into a marijuana field.

Instead, something went wrong, and a state police trooper ended up falling 40 feet.

Kentucky State Police say the accident happened Tuesday afternoon in Bell County.

They say Trooper Cory Nokes was rappelling out of a helicopter, into a marijuana field, when his rappelling equipment malfunctioned.

He then fell 40 feet into the field.

Nokes suffered a broken leg and a dislocated ankle.  He was flown to UK Hospital and underwent surgery.

Nokes is said to be in fair condition at the hospital.  He's expected to come back to work after recovering.

The mission in Bell County continued despite Nokes' injury.  Police ended up destroying nearly 200 marijuana plants.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3wlolc*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

:rofl: :goodposting:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 18, 2008)

Geeze I almost feel bad... :rofl: :cop:  :fly: :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Tater (Sep 18, 2008)

Karma is a female dog.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 18, 2008)

* :cop: I know it's all part of His job, but it allows me to recall what my 1st flight instructor always told me--Only a fool jumps out of a perfectly good aircraft--:aok: If I had to be there, I'd at least be the 1 flying the chopper :rofl:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 18, 2008)

I bet next time they have a briefing about destroying a field, he recommends hiking in.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Karma is a female dog.


 


 true......so true.


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 18, 2008)

I wondered where that human shaped impression in my field came from.....

looks like they got my decoy crop... good thing they did not find the real one


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope he remembers to double check his gear before fast roping next time..

Scary stuff...hope he pulls out OK...




I do not hate cops..they are just mostly just doing their job.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 18, 2008)

what they forgot to mention was he was most likely high himself,


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 18, 2008)

Nokes suffered a broken leg and a dislocated ankle. He was flown to UK Hospital and underwent surgery.

Nokes is said to be in fair condition at the hospital. He's expected to come back to work after recovering.

The mission in Bell County continued despite Nokes' injury. Police ended up destroying nearly 200 marijuana plants.


"one monkey don't stop the show"
and to think our tax dollars go to fund the training for this debacle.


----------



## Tater (Sep 18, 2008)

Just doing your job doesn't justify what police do to some people.  Thats an excuse and a lame one at that.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool FB that was an underground piece too. I feel for him. They probably picked the rookie for the tumble. I hope he comes back and gets a serious promotion.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I hope he remembers to double check his gear before fast roping next time..
> 
> Scary stuff...hope he pulls out OK...
> 
> ...


 

agreed.....



tater...remember...... thou shall not judge less thou be judged.


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 18, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Just doing your job doesn't justify what police do to some people.  Thats an excuse and a lame one at that.


Some police, some people, but until  you can say you personally know this officer in particular is a bad cop, I think these posts like "Oh I almost feel bad"  are nothing short of heartless. My dad was a detective, NYPD, 23 years... He knows I smoke pot, and it's fine with him, but he knows how ridiculous the police are getting these days so all he tells me is to watch myself and be careful. He's always been the one telling me how ridiculous this war on drugs is, and that when he was a detective, weed wasn't an issue on his agenda. He worked everything from homicide to sex crimes, and yes, narcotics division... But in the time he was on the job it was all about major drug stings for thousands of kilos of coke or heroin, marijuana wasn't nearly the concern it is now to the police force in the 70's-80's, especially in a city that had a lot more going on. 
Now on the other hand there's my uncle, a sargeant or lieutenant (I forget which), NYPD... And his attitude towards any race but white is that they don't deserve to live among us. He's a disgusting person, a terrible human being, and as you can imagine, a stereotypical racist part of the police force. My only point of sharing all of this, I don't think we should look at the police force as a whole, but consider that many officers don't agree with how things are being handled and have no way to control it. This is also coming from a person who's had speeding tickets as petty as 65 in a 55 tagged on laser, and received 7 tickets in a 12 month period. I dislike MANY cops out there, but they're not all the same.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 18, 2008)

Well said Tommy,
Alot of them are not the ones in control.
And as for the stereotypical guy-good thing he is not.

It was just an accident-could have happened anywhere.
I was at a Thunderbirds show with my Dad once. An Army Chopper was hovering and four guys rappeled from it.They all went down and landed.Nothing spectacular.Then one did'nt get up.
Then comes an ambulance and more Army guys.
We thought they were just demonstrating how they did medivac, but found out it was real-guy had broken leg-just landed wrong.

Gb


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Some police, some people, but until  you can say you personally know this officer in particular is a bad cop, I think these posts like "Oh I almost feel bad"  are nothing short of heartless.



Get over it!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Some police, some people, but until  you can say you personally know this officer in particular is a bad cop, I think these posts like "Oh I almost feel bad"  are nothing short of heartless.



You have your opinion and I have mine. I do "Almost feel bad.." LOL


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> My only point of sharing all of this, I don't think we should look at the police force as a whole, but consider that many officers don't agree with how things are being handled and have no way to control it.



I'll remember that when if I have cuffs on for growing a couple of my own plants. If the cop's aren't to blame than they are just the messenger boy's, and we all know just how much the messenger boys are liked. You almost tugged on my heart strings...almost.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

cops are not elected, they do what they do because they want too


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I'll remember that when if I have cuffs on for growing a couple of my own plants. If the cop's aren't to blame than they are just the messenger boy's, and we all know just how much the messenger boys are liked. You almost tugged on my heart strings...almost.


You're an idiot, I'm not even going to respond to you anymore. Go post 3 times in a row in another thread, people still won't listen when you have no point to make.


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> cops are not elected, they do what they do because they want too


Yeah, and there's only 1 aspect to being on the force, right? Like when a cop gives you a speeding ticket, do you think he signed on to give speeding tickets?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> You're an idiot, I'm not even going to respond to you anymore. Go post 3 times in a row in another thread, people still won't listen when you have no point to make.


:rofl:


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Yeah, and there's only 1 aspect to being on the force, right? Like when a cop gives you a speeding ticket, do you think he signed on to give speeding tickets?


yes i do, if not then why the ticket????? some get warnings while others get fines, why is that??? is that equal justice for all????? so IMO the only deffernce between cops and so called criminals is the cops just dont get caught or it is all sweeped under the rug.... and understand when a cop puts those cuffs on you, you no longer have your freedom you are guilty until you prove yourself inoccent or they wouldnt put the cuffs on you.... i dont think that is what are forefathers wanted... i aint hateing on cops, but IMO the miniute fines or money comes involed,justice goess out the window


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 19, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> i aint hateing cops



boy i sure am lol 

hey atleast im honest lol


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

gettinggray:
Well, I think that's going a bit overboard... Trust me, I hate traffic cops, I hate getting stopped, as I have been so many times, and going to court, as I've had to many times as well... I have a hell of a driving record for only being 20, and yes a lot of the cops that have stopped me are assholes. But at the same time, I've had good experiences with cops. When I was pulled over for a final time, the ticket that would've suspended my license, I explained it to the officer, how I couldn't take a license suspension because at the time I was driving 50 miles each way to school, 5 days a week... He said he couldn't let me out of the ticket (it was like 85 in a 55), but to contest it in court if I felt it wasn't fair and gave me a wink. I contested it, brought it in front of a judge, trooper never showed and I kept my license. He got his job done (meeting quota, although it's illegal to have them it still happens), and it took 2 days of my time to show up in court... Lesson learned. I'm not going to tell you the majority of cops are good people, in fact I'm almost sure that's not true, but all I'm telling you is that some are not there to be a pain in the *** and screw with your life, they signed on for different reasons and got thrown into roles they don't want. Be open-minded, don't judge people by what they do for a living, I thought being a pot smoker, as well as growing your own, you would be able to get that concept...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Be open-minded, don't judge people by what they do for a living, I thought being a pot smoker, as well as growing your own, you would be able to get that concept...



But Tommy, isn't that what you just did to me. Because I found it amusing the cop fell from the helicopter 40' and landed in a patch of marijuana you called me "an idiot." You are taking a lot of offense to other people's opinions because they do not reflect your own.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

and the guy or gal behind you in the never ending line to go before the JUDGE, didnt get off,  there is no equal justice in america, but there is alot of hands out, it is fact that money buys justice. is that the way it is supposed to be.. there is so many of mans laws on the books that i would be willing to bet that most cops dont even now them all...IMO WHEN STATES, GOVERNMENTS PASS ALL THESE STUPID LAWS IT IS JUST A WAY TO BRING MORE MONEY INTO THE SYSTEM. HENCE IN AMERICA MONEY=JUSTICE


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> But Tommy, isn't that what you just did to me. Because I found it amusing the cop fell from the helicopter 40' and landed in a patch of marijuana you called me "an idiot." You are taking a lot of offense to other people's opinions because they do not reflect your own.


Nah, it's obvious you were only posting to taunt me ("you almost pulled my heart strings"). I believe I saw it in someone else's signature, "fighting on the internet is like participating in the special olympics, even if you win you're still retarded". Good day, sir.


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> and the guy or gal behind you in the never ending line to go before the JUDGE, didnt get off,  there is no equal justice in america, but there is alot of hands out, it is fact that money buys justice. is that the way it is supposed to be.. there is so many of mans laws on the books that i would be willing to bet that most cops dont even now them all...IMO WHEN STATES, GOVERNMENTS PASS ALL THESE STUPID LAWS IT IS JUST A WAY TO BRING MORE MONEY INTO THE SYSTEM. HENCE IN AMERICA MONEY=JUSTICE


Absolutely, but the cops aren't the ones being bribed, those people are found in Washington DC. Your beef seems to be with our federal government, as is mine, but laughing at the injuries of police officers hardly justifies your anger towards how and why the laws are made.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Nah, it's obvious you were only posting to taunt me ("you almost pulled my heart strings"). I believe I saw it in someone else's signature, "fighting on the internet is like participating in the special olympics, even if you win you're still retarded". Good day, sir.



I am not taunting you at all Tommy, and I respect your opinion as well. What is so wrong with the quote about arguing over the internet?


----------



## TommyBres2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ha, banned for a week for calling you an idiot after you mocked me and made my opinion into a joke... Maybe this forum really isn't for me. I'm all for keeping a happy atmosphere, but come on... I'm done, happy growing everyone, I'm off to find another forum. *Salute*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

You need to realize that everyone has an opinion and sometimes they don't agree with yours Tommy. Search all my post's on here, if I don't like how someone views something I don't try to make them think my way. It's a tough pill to swallow Tommy but you need to open YOUR mind and accept people for who they are. You can't change the world Tommy.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

Where did I make your opinion into a joke Tommy, quote it and show me please. I do have the testicular fortitude to apologize for my actions if I have hurt someone.


----------



## TommyBres2 (Sep 19, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> You need to realize that everyone has an opinion and sometimes they don't agree with yours Tommy. Search all my post's on here, if I don't like how someone views something I don't try to make them think my way. It's a tough pill to swallow Tommy but you need to open YOUR mind and accept people for who they are. You can't change the world Tommy.


Yeah, and you also could've phrased things a lot better so you didn't come off as someone who's here to mock me instead of stating their opinion... But you didn't.


----------



## TommyBres2 (Sep 19, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Where did I make your opinion into a joke Tommy, quote it and show me please. I do have the testicular fortitude to apologize for my actions if I have hurt someone.


Every one of the 3 posts you made acted like my post was a joke, or do you "LOL" at things you take seriously?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres2 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and you also could've phrased things a lot better so you didn't come off as someone who's here to mock me instead of stating their opinion... But you didn't.



Tommy what did you do to me? I wasn't mocking you, just trying to show you the light. Oh and as far as this is going, refer back to my special olympics and arguing over the internet quote.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres2 said:
			
		

> Every one of the 3 posts you made acted like my post was a joke, or do you "LOL" at things you take seriously?



Tommy, quote me and show me where I was mocking you. I was simply laughing at you calling me an idiot. Remember, testicular fortitude.


----------



## TommyBres2 (Sep 19, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Get over it!!!





			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> You have your opinion and I have mine. I do "Almost feel bad.." LOL





			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> You almost tugged on my heart strings...almost.


There are many ways to express your opinion, and your way was about as abrasive as you could've put it. "Get over it!!!" is not your opinion that I disagree with, it's you acting like I'm crying when I was making a statement. You laughing at my post is not you "laughing at me calling you an idiot" because I hadn't yet called you an idiot in the thread. You posted all of these in succession, there was no replies yet you felt the need to go on with it... But whatever, I'm done on the topic. Don't care enough to let this freight train of stupidity carry on down the tracks.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

Tommy, I still don't see how I was mocking you. You take things waaay to seriously.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

but cops are the ones that choose which laws they enforce and who goes to jail and who doesnt,so IMO its a game, if you got the money you can play the game for along time, if you just make it by, scrapeing everything together to make ends meet, you go to jail until the government pays the state the money you owe for what ever evience you get charged with.HENCE money= justice and if you aint got no money you get no justice......


----------



## TommyBres2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Heh, whatever, it's not a big deal. Definitely not worth spending this much time on... Lates


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 19, 2008)

Well guys I think we can all agree on this one -

" SOME PEOPLE JUST SUCK!!! "


----------



## Tater (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome thread that was amusing.  

Trillions:
I still stand by my opinion though and am fully prepared to be judged.  I feel no regret over anything I have done and live by my own moral compass.  I don't need anyone to tell me what I can and can't do to MY body, nor do I need someone to tell me how to live my life (I'm not refering to you, but the government and its many branches.)  So basically it comes down to choosing sides and if you aren't on mine than you are against me.  Cops aren't forced to do the job they do and are free to quit at any time, so logically I have drawn the conclusion that they under their own free will partake in these (mis)adventures and must derive some type of satisfaction from the power they have over others.  They CHOOSE to do what they do and are free to stop anytime they disagree with what they are doing.  I've left jobs over much less than infringing  on someone's basic human rights why can't they?  Its not like they are that well paid, any tradesman earns more than a cop unless they are taking a cut under the table that is.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> agreed.....
> 
> 
> 
> tater...remember...... thou shall not judge less thou be judged.


I hath been judged....so wheres my gavel !!!


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 19, 2008)

That's the thing Tater is that police get money for certain busts! They get promotions for stopping bank robbers and any organizations or people that slide the money away from the system! They get awards and recognition for that stuff! Because they do not get paid enough to do what they do they almost become the slime that they have to trudge in. Some people are just trigger happy anyways and have their own selfish agendas so they will try to find an occupation to suit their ill desires. That is the same thing for big corporations that care less about people.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 19, 2008)

i work as a power lineman. every day i deal with somthing that can potentially kill me, or the people working alongside me. l like my job, love it actually, and if i diddn't WANT to do it i wouldnt. the same thing goes for any one who has a job where the potential for serious injury or death is a daily reality. i usually (not right now, but usually) don't use what i CHOSE to do for a living in instances like this but really, I got a dangerous job, the L.E.O. that diddn't check his rigging, and fell outta that chopper has a dangerous job, millions upon millions of people have dangerous jobs. i feel bad for the fella, but ive come down off a 40' pole in a hurry before and broke my leg. big whoop its part of your job. and if you can't deal with the fact that its dangerous than you dont need to be there. theres plenty of other stuff to do.

more line workers are killed in the u.s. every year than police officers.
it's a dangerous job. and thats what makes it fun.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres2 said:
			
		

> There are many ways to express your opinion, and your way was about as abrasive as you could've put it. "Get over it!!!" is not your opinion that I disagree with, it's you acting like I'm crying when I was making a statement. You laughing at my post is not you "laughing at me calling you an idiot" because I hadn't yet called you an idiot in the thread. You posted all of these in succession, there was no replies yet you felt the need to go on with it... But whatever, I'm done on the topic. Don't care enough to let this freight train of stupidity carry on down the tracks.


dude...you sound kinda retarded.....trying to tell someone how to word themselves so that YOU are not offended?????how about i get mad at you for being mad at someone laughing at the irony of a cop getting a boo boo in a pot field????? grow up


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> i work as a power lineman. every day i deal with somthing that can potentially kill me, or the people working alongside me. l like my job, love it actually, and if i diddn't WANT to do it i wouldnt. the same thing goes for any one who has a job where the potential for serious injury or death is a daily reality. i usually (not right now, but usually) don't use what i CHOSE to do for a living in instances like this but really, I got a dangerous job, the L.E.O. that diddn't check his rigging, and fell outta that chopper has a dangerous job, millions upon millions of people have dangerous jobs. i feel bad for the fella, but ive come down off a 40' pole in a hurry before and broke my leg. big whoop its part of your job. and if you can't deal with the fact that its dangerous than you dont need to be there. theres plenty of other stuff to do.
> 
> more line workers are killed in the u.s. every year than police officers.
> it's a dangerous job. and thats what makes it fun.



Yeah C, I can understand where you are coming from but you get paid twice as much as the average rookie police officer. 

You also do not have to face child molesters, rapists, and the scum of the earth! I am not saying I love cops or hate them but I wish I understood why they act the way they do sometimes.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 20, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> That's the thing Tater is that police get money for certain busts! They get promotions for stopping bank robbers and any organizations or people that slide the money away from the system! They get awards and recognition for that stuff! Because they do not get paid enough to do what they do they almost become the slime that they have to trudge in. Some people are just trigger happy anyways and have their own selfish agendas so they will try to find an occupation to suit their ill desires. That is the same thing for big corporations that care less about people.


 
I think I have a good idea of how "street value" is figured up:
Take the ammount of funds (taxpayer money) that it took to pay the pilot, maintain the chopper, buy gas (gas!!!!!!)for the cars and the chopper and the "ground crew", etc, etc,...then multiply it by oh lets say...5.
So 20,000.00 x 5!!!
Yes, those (numbers are irrevalent) spindly plants had a street value of 100,000.00!!!!



Gb


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

:grinch: Yeah GB and you know it goes back to the government too. They could at least give it to charity.


----------



## TommyBres2 (Sep 20, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> dude...you sound kinda retarded.....trying to tell someone how to word themselves so that YOU are not offended?????how about i get mad at you for being mad at someone laughing at the irony of a cop getting a boo boo in a pot field????? grow up


Hmm, I don't care how he talks to me, but when I get banned for a week for saying "you're an idiot and i'm not gonna bother with you", that's what's ridiculous. I think what he said was stupid, I think it was phrased very poorly if he just wanted to state his opinion. I didn't cry about it when he said it, I called him an idiot and moved on... And was punished for that? You wanna talk about "grow up"? How about having 7 days of time out because you said the word idiot? That's not me, that's the forum, so whoever banned me, grow up.


----------



## Hick (Sep 20, 2008)

I find that most often, the same folks bitching about cops doing their job, are also the ones whineing about them NOT performing their duties.
  If it weren't for cops, you would probably be bitching about the fat guy, wearing a shower cap, that just "dropped" in and took your crop.. Your crop, your money, your wide screen tv, and your 16 year old daughter..:hubba: :hubba: 
"ALL" cops aren't _bad_ cops. "they" are not suppose to pick or choose, what laws to enforce, or when to enforce them. There's a good chance, that the same cop that deters the mugger from sticking a gun in your belly and robbing you, is the same cop that fell out of the helicopter.
  Bashing any "group" as a whole, is no different prejudice than profiling a black guy in a Hummer as a dope dealer and or pimp...IMO


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I find that most often, the same folks bitching about cops doing their job, are also the ones whineing about them NOT performing their duties.
> If it weren't for cops, you would probably be bitching about the fat guy, wearing a shower cap, that just "dropped" in and took your crop.. Your crop, your money, your wide screen tv, and your 16 year old daughter..:hubba: :hubba:
> "ALL" cops aren't _bad_ cops. "they" are not suppose to pick or choose, what laws to enforce, or when to enforce them. There's a good chance, that the same cop that deters the mugger from sticking a gun in your belly and robbing you, is the same cop that fell out of the helicopter.
> Bashing any "group" as a whole, is no different prejudice than profiling a black guy in a Hummer as a dope dealer and or pimp...IMO


 
Exactly what I was thinking.
Gosh how did you read my mind so well, Hick??
I was thinking along the lines of "cheap shot" if you know what I mean..............Hey...........Wait a minute!!!!
Uh-huh shower cap....It was you!!!!
Where's my flat screen you *&*^%!!!!!
LMAO-JK

Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 20, 2008)

TommyBres2 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I don't care how he talks to me, but when I get banned for a week for saying "you're an idiot and i'm not gonna bother with you", that's what's ridiculous. I think what he said was stupid, I think it was phrased very poorly if he just wanted to state his opinion. I didn't cry about it when he said it, I called him an idiot and moved on... And was punished for that? You wanna talk about "grow up"? How about having 7 days of time out because you said the word idiot? That's not me, that's the forum, so whoever banned me, grow up.


 
Hey, lets go smoke a joint and forget about it????

Gb


----------



## Tater (Sep 20, 2008)

Hick I have never been saved by a cop nor detered from doing something because of one.  I understand that it is unfair to shine the same light on all cops but they chose to live on one side of the law while I have chosen to live on the other and the less our paths cross the better.  I don't even know anyone that has been saved by a cop, I have seen lots of them arrive well after the fact and in my opinion they are less about stopping crime than they are about attempting to solve them.  Glorified clean up crews.  Every one is prejudice in one form or another its just human nature, I'm not using that as an excuse to say its right its just the truth.  The long and the sort of it though it is us against them and that unfortunately will most likely never change.  Even if you were to subtract the fact that I grow and smoke an illegal "narcotic" in my house I still break certain laws almost daily because as a responsible citizen it is my duty to stand against unjust laws.  I fully understand the consequences of my actions and am willing to pay the price if I have to, though I would really rather not.  But if I do one day end up in that situation I can promise you will all read about it, I will fight tooth and nail and never back down.  The fact that police are even looked upon as something that is needed speaks volumes about both our government and ourselves as a society.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 20, 2008)

TATER, couldnt of said it anybetter my self........ my thoughts exaclty


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 20, 2008)

TommyBres2 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I don't care how he talks to me, but when I get banned for a week for saying "you're an idiot and i'm not gonna bother with you", that's what's ridiculous. I think what he said was stupid, I think it was phrased very poorly if he just wanted to state his opinion. I didn't cry about it when he said it, I called him an idiot and moved on... And was punished for that? You wanna talk about "grow up"? How about having 7 days of time out because you said the word idiot? That's not me, that's the forum, so whoever banned me, grow up.


 
*"Arguing over the internet is alot like competing in the Special Olympics....win or lose your still retarded" godspeedsuckah* 

" clap yo' hands, and stomp yo feet, retardation can't be beat.............. "


----------

